# Lohnt der Kauf?



## Metalic (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin.
Der Thread-Titel sagt es eigentlich schon aus. Lohnt sich der Kauf von Mists of Pandaria?
Eines vorweg; ich weiß auf so eine Frage kommen von 5 Leuten, fünf verschiedene Antworten. Es ist einfach eine Frage des Geschmacks. Mir ist auch klar, dass das Addon noch nicht einmal einen ganzen Monat auf dem Markt ist.
Ich habe Ende 2006 mit dem Spiel begonnen und hatte wirklich viel Spass daran. In der ersten Zeit habe ich vielleicht einen Tag pro Woche gespielt wegen meiner Ausbildung. Classic sagen ja viele Spieler war einfach noch mit das Beste an Wow. Würde ich fast unterstreichen, andererseits war es einfach nur gut für mich, weil alles neu war. Sonst kann ich im Nachhinein nicht viel Gutes darin sehen. Burning Crusade war DAS Addon für mich. Habe sehr aktiv am Raidgeschehen teilgenommen. Dann kam Wotlk. Habe mit meinem Raid noch relativ schnell Naxx im 25er platt gemacht aber dann kam eine lange Durststrecke für mich. Habe eine längere Pause eingelegt um bei dieser Arthas-Raidinstanz wieder voll einzusteigen. Cata war für mich eigentlich nur ein "dahin gammeln". Spielen aus Gewohnheit. Daher habe ich seit Januar 2012 meinen Account auf Eis gelegt. Habe also einige Monate nicht mehr gespielt wie viele meiner Bekannten die aber nun wieder angefangen haben.

Würde mich daher freuen, wenn hier vielleicht der ein oder andere mal etwas dazu sagen könnte. Ich schreibe nochmal, es ist mir durchaus klar, dass am besten jeder für sich selbst entscheiden sollte ob das Spiel etwas für einen ist. Es geht mir hier lediglich um ein paar "Erfahrungen" der ersten Spielwochen. Habe auch schon eine ganze Menge Rezensionen bei Amazon gelesen aber irgendwie ist das dort nur ein Krieg zwischen "Wow-Fanboys" und "Wow-Hassern".

Dies ist auch eher ein Verzweiflungs-Thread da ich nun seit fünf Tagen mit einer üblen Grippe flach liege und mir so langsam verdammt langweilig wird.  Und ich habe einfach nichts zum spielen.


----------



## PF81 (16. Oktober 2012)

Was willst Du hören? Hast es ja schon erwähnt mit den "Fanboys" und "Hassern". Also ich gehöre zur Fraktion der "Fanboys"  Von daher klares ja zum Kauf.


Spiele MoP seit Release täglich und bin soweit zufrieden. Ganz nett gemacht alles. Also reinschauen solltest mal, wenn alles andere vorher auch gespielt hast. Gibt einiges zu tun in Pandaria 


Ob Du früher oder später wieder "rumgammelst" liegt ja an Dir. Also besser als Cata ist es allemal, aber an BC wird nichts mehr rankommen


----------



## plaGGy (17. Oktober 2012)

Für unter 30€ und dann nochmal 13 für nen Monat lohnt sich das Spiel schon.

Wenn.... du dich mit dem Asia-Look anfreunden kannst.
Die Welt ist, zumindest von dem was ich bisher in der Woche gesehen habe für die Grafik-Engine und vor allem im Vergleich zu Cata (Vashir mal ausgenommen) einfach nur wundervoll.

Kurz zu meiner WoW-Geschichte: Spiele seit der Open-Beta verschiedene Chars, Allianz und Horde und bin eher der Normalo-Raider-Typ. Ich bin extrem gut wenn ich die zeit habe mich in die Klasse zu arbeiten und habe auch schon 2 Monate Progress bei einer Top-100-Gilde geraidet, bis ich zeitmäßig einfach nicht mehr an 5 Raidtagen anwesend sein konnte (5/6 Tagen war damals Plficht, einfach ein NoGo für mich und meinen Beruf). Classic hatte ich mit einer Gilde AQ 40 clear, BC hab ich nicht gespielt (Abi), Wotlk bis Icecrown, davon Ulduar und Colosseum Progress, Cata Feuerlande im jeweiligen Content. Nun hab ich wieder mit MoP angefangen.
Ich hab mich früher als Vielspieler gesehen, ich hatte meinen Char immer am Limit und hab nur nie groß Progress geraidet, weil ich einfach keine zeit hatte um die Anforderungen an Anwesenheit zu erfüllen.

Über Vanilla muss man sich nicht mehr viel unterhalten, ist schon zu lange her, es gab viel gutes, aber auch vieles das Gott-Sei-Dank verbessert wurde (Dungeon-Browser und Questgebiete usw).
BC kenne ich nicht, sah allerdings in der Nachschau interessant aus.
Wotlk: Der Lvl-Contet war genial gut, die Gebiete waren allesamt stimmig und das questen hat endlich wieder spaß gemacht. Naxx war halt ein Fehler, Ulduar, die Drakes und Icecrown waren super.
Cata: Vashir war genial, der Rest halt leider nichts neues, aber dennoch nicht schlecht.

Bei Mop ist es nun wieder anders: ich finde die Gebiete die ich bisher gesehen habe einfach fantastisch. Das Weltdesign ist vor allem in Bezug auf Ambiente genial gut. Überall sind leute unterwegs oder gibt es was zu sehen, das Asia-Flair ist super eingefangen. Ich kann nun nicht behaupten alles gesehen zu haben, und vll wird sich der Eindruck noch etwas ändern, aber für die erste Woche hab ich kaum gequestet, eher die tollen Inis besucht und meinen Bauerhof aufgewertet. Es gibt das tolle Ingame-Game mit den Battlepets, das alleine hat bei mir bereits einen Abend verschlungen und ich bleib immer wieder dran hängen und versuche neue Taktiten zu finden, der Bauernhof verbraucht viel Freizeit. Dann mach ich regelmäßige Dailys und handel viel im AH, in der 1. Woche habe ich nichtmal das 1. Gebiet komplett abgegrasst. Ich bleibe im Vergleich zu Cata und Wotlk einfach viel öfter hängen. Dazu kommt, das MoP auch mit viel mehr Humor gemacht wurde, es gibt mehr Annekdote, Wortwitze und lustige Gespräche als noch in den vorherigen Addons.

Für micht hat sich der Kauf schon gelohnt, ich hab noch viel vor mir und dank der neuen Schlachtzugsschwierigkeit werde ich vermutlich auch den Content sehen können ohne mich einer der größeren Raidgilden anzuschließen.
Alles in allem gibt es auf jedenfall Mehr-Endcontent für die Casual-Player, die nur abends mal 3-4 Stunden spielen als noch in Cata oder Wotlk. Klar die hardcore-Raider wollen immer mehr, aber Blizzard schiebt ja eventuell mit 5.1 schon das nächste Feature nach während ich nichtmal alles durchhabe.

ich finde es ist schon einen Blick wert. Es gibt halt wie bei jedem Addon erstmal wieder extrem viel zu machen, aber ich denke doch, das Blizzard den Weg weiterfahren wird und eher kleinere Inhalte veröffentlich wird.
Wenn du abends nur mal nach Feierabend ne Runde spielen willst, wird die MoP vermutlich besser gefallen als Cata oder Wotlk. Aber du musst eben mit dem Asia-Flair leben können, wer das nicht leiden kann, der wird mit MoP sicherlich keine Freude haben 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, gerne stellen, ich antworte sowie ich kann.


----------



## Metalic (17. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank euch beiden schonmal.

@plaGGy: Das hat mich schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht. Habe ja selber geschrieben, dass man nicht einfach sagen kann: "Das Spiel ist gut, kauf es!" oder "Lass bloß die Finger davon, ich bereue es!". Diese bisherigen Erfahrungen wollte ich gerne von einigen hören. 
Ob ich mich an den Asia-Stil gewöhnen kann oder ob ich ihn mag? Keine Ahnung, aber nach deinem Post bin ich wieder näher dran, mir das Auto zu schnappen und eben zu MM zu düsen. 
Ich habe ja wie im Eingangspost geschrieben auch sehr lange gespielt und auch eigentlich fast alles durch, sei es den kompletten PVE Content wie auch PvP/Arena. Das Spiel hat mir wirklich lange Spass gemacht bis gegen Ende Wotlk. Cata war halt nur ein "Pfllichtkauf". Cata selber habe ich auch nur aus Langeweile gespielt und weil ich wegen meiner Arbeit eigentlich meinen gesamten Jahresurlaub von November bis März habe. Ja ich habe auch dieses Jahr wieder fast vier Monate am Stück bezahlten Urlaub. 
Mein Haupthobby das Motorradfahren fällt halt weg jetzt im Winter und dauerhaft im Ausland Urlaub machen ist auch nicht mein Fall. Daher bräuchte ich wieder eine Beschäftigung für die kalten Tage die ich zu Hause bin. 

Es geht hier eben nur im 30€ + die monatlichen Gebühren, aber ich will auf keinen Fall wieder monatelang für ein Spiel blechen, dass mir im Grunde eh kein Spass macht und das nur aus Gewohnheit weiter läuft.
Sollte ich wieder anfangen habe ich aber noch die Befürchtung was die Wartezeiten angeht. Spiele seit 2006 auf Blackrock und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist der Server in meiner Abwesenheit irgendwie zu DEM Trendserver geworden. Bekannter von mir sagte zu Beginn waren Warteschlangen von mehreren Stunden keine Seltenheit...


----------



## plaGGy (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das mit Blackrock kann ich so bestätigen^^ Wollte da auch meinen Hordi runterholen und auf Alliseite nehmen und kam nichtmal rein um zu gucken ob der noch was im Kasten hat. hatte abends ne Warteschlange von rund 2 Stunden, danach hab ich es nicht mehr versucht.


Um nochmal es Objektivität reinzubringen in meinen vorherigen Post:
Klar hat sich im "Grunde" nicht viel verändert; WoW ist nicht über Nacht nur mit MoP zu GW2 geworden. Wobei ja ein Freund von mir sagte das das auch nicht so das Wahre gewesen wäre, weil die Quests wohl auch aus Kill-Hol-Bring bestanden hätten un die Gebiete einfch nicht genug gefüllt gewesen wären, aber da hab ich keinen Eindruck.
Die meistens MoP-Quests sind immer noch Kill jenes und Hol dieses, aber insgesamt ist die Verpackung doch eine bessere und die Quests sind allesamt wieder auf einem extrem hohen Niveau "alt". Mindestens auf Wotlk Niveau, eher höher, es gibt mehr kleine Zwischensequenzen, mehr Phasing, mehr gesprochenen Text an den Questhubs die ich bisher bereits habe.
Es ist halt WoW-Questen auf hohem Niveau.
Aber wem eben die Wotlk-Quests/Cata-Quests spaß gemacht haben, der wird von MoP nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das mit Blackrock kann ich so bestätigen^^ Wollte da auch meinen Hordi runterholen und auf Alliseite nehmen und kam nichtmal rein um zu gucken ob der noch was im Kasten hat. hatte abends ne Warteschlange von rund 2 Stunden, danach hab ich es nicht mehr versucht.



2h nur? Sei froh, 8h+ waren von mittags bis abends keine seltenheit nur um mal kurz reinzuschauen wegen nem kack servertrans 

Das spiel ist an sich wirklich gut eingefangen, ich personlich bin bisher unter der woche immer wieder beim questen gelandet aber mache nebenbei viel lieber dir inis, die qs gehen mir langsam auf den nerv wie die vorposter schon sagten das sammel dies, jenes. Tote x von y usw. Finde da hatten sie sich etwas mehr einfallen lassen konnen. Bisher finde ich die minigames in mop einfach genial, hat man mal nichts zu tun kann man entweder pokemon (haustierkampfe) oder farmarama (farm bauen) spielen bis der ini inv auf geht 
Ich sage mal im grunde muss jeder selbst wissen ob ihm das spiel gefallt, mir gefallt die landschaft auch sehr gut, bin im jadewald ofter hangen geblieben weil ich mir irgendwas betrachtet habe oder einfach nur in die landschaft geschaut habe, ich finde diesen asia style und die mini games mit das tollste an mop bisher, mal schauen was das endgame dann so bringt , das wird noch 1-2wochen dauern bei mir 

Mfg


----------



## Metalic (20. Oktober 2012)

So habe mir Mists of Pandaria nun mal gegönnt. Hatte "damals" als ich aufgehört habe ja alles deinstalliert. Dann erstmal die MoP DvD eingelegt und fix installiert. Da fiel mir dann ein: "Du musst ja noch die ganzen anderen Daten der vorherigen Addons laden." Joah was soll ich sagen, 20Gb Patch warten auf mich  . Dann wollte ich auch meinen Battlenet Account mit MoP erweitern und bekam immer die Meldung, dass die Aktivierung nicht möglich sei. Kurz gegoogelt und heraus gefunden, dass ich einer der wenigen "Glücklichen" bin, bei denen der Key fehlerhaft ist bzw. eine Ziffer fehlte. Na supper! Anleitung in den WoW Foren gefunden, Key und Kassenbon abfotografiert und über das Online Ticketsystem an Blizzard geschickt. Habe mich auf eine Woche Wartezeit eingestellt. Aber hey! Nach ca. einer Stunde bereits die Antwort, dass mein Account auf MoP erweitert wurde.  

Werd mir dann ab Montag ein Bild vom Spiel machen, vorher keine Zeit. 

Bleiben ja aber auch noch 2 Tage zum überlegen welche Klasse ich leveln sollte.


----------



## PF81 (22. Oktober 2012)

Na, wenn schon was neues leveln, dann den Mönch. Idealerweise einen Pandaren-Mönch  Spielt sich auch ganz witzig.


----------



## plaGGy (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du neu anfangen willst, ist der Mönch vll ne gute Wahl. hab die klasse mal angespielt und es spielt sich erfrischend anders, zwar etwas in richtung schurke, aber genug um sich zu unterscheiden. Ich werde mir einen hochziehen wenn mein Main und meine Shammy und Hunter Twinks Max lvl haben


----------



## Dyos83 (25. November 2012)

Ich spiele MOP seit dem Release auch mal wieder und muss sagen, dass mir das neue Addon von der Atmosphäre grandios gefällt. Was die Entwickler noch aus der alten Engine rausholen ist schon beeindruckend. Dazu kommt die schöne Musik. Mir gefällts. Ich bin nie wirklich ein Raid-Spieler gewesen, dafür hat mir immer die Zeit gefehlt. Aber zwischendurch macht es mir einfach Spaß und es liegt ja auch an jedem selbst wieviel Zeit er in das Spiel investieren möchte. Als Klasse könnte ich dir auch den Hexer empfehlen. Was da an Spielmechanik geschraubt wurde, ist quasi schon eine neue Klasse. Der Mönch macht als Heiler richtig Spaß


----------



## DJTuning (14. Januar 2013)

MoP finde ich auch ganz gut gelungen, die Atmosphäre find ich top, natürlich neue Raids mit neuen Mechaniken aber auch altbackenes findet man vor. Was nur etwas nervig ist sind die Daylis beim Goldenen Lotus, weil es teilweise eintönig anmutet und sich arg inne länge zieht, bis ich dort ehrfürchtig war vergingen schon über 6 wochen...


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

In WoW wirst du, sofern du mit leuten spielst, immer spass haben. das spiel bietet sehr viele möglichkeiten.


----------

